# Question about original Schwinn Military WW II bicycle



## bobcycles (Apr 23, 2022)

Legendary 1 or 2 know Schwinn military bicycle
This bicycle resided at the Schwinn factory until it was purchased by a collector in the late 60s early 70s.
Thoughts on value and/or any background info
Bike is basically NOS outstanding original condition
PMs welcome


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 23, 2022)

Pre postwar 1945 piece or later?


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 23, 2022)

Wartime ww 2
Did not get a serial or hub date


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 23, 2022)

although at a quick glance the frame seems postwar-here i reference the way the rear fender braces attach at rear drop out, and also the chainguard has the attached brackets like those of a postwar schwinn it must be noted......the postwar frame with a straight down tube(head to crank) which i have never seen on a balloon tired postwar schwinn. without a doubt a rare (possible one off) prototype-a notch beyond 'rare of the rarest'.....wow-what can one say.......you can say it-you'll never see another one....ever!!!! awesome find bob!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 23, 2022)

Rear fork drop outs, built in kickstand, post war fender braces, chain guard and mounting tabs. Electro-forged head tube and tube joints that were first used on the 1942 J series New Worlds. To bad we can't see if the chain stays are EF to the BB shell. 
The chain and seat stay connections to the drop out is not the same as the early post war models with the stamped out drop out formed to be electro-forged to the stays. I'd say this is definitely an early prototype.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 23, 2022)

I was told here schwinn never did military Bcycles that's odd🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## DaGasMan (Apr 23, 2022)

Wow. Looks like they had a plan in place ready to go into production
if called upon by the war department. Or perhaps prototype submitted
that were not selected over the ubiquitous G519. Tough call without any
sort of documentation. I love the OD seat. And Persons pedals? Wish we 
could see the grips. Never say never, right? There it is.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 23, 2022)

maybe this was a schwinn submitted entry for the military bike....and it was just too much and didn't get the contract. gov't always goes for the lowest bidder and dayton/huffman and columbia won out! i don't think i have heard of a specific schwinn built military bike save for a few cycletrucks on the ww2 air fields here stateside. and those probably by local requisition.  interesting bike-i am sure bob-u will keep us posted!


----------

